# Calling her name...she doesn't come



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel is being a bit fiesty right now. She is 5.5 months old. She knows her name, but if we are outside and she starts running in the backyard, and I call her name, she won't come. And sometimes I go to pick her up and she runs away from me. This is scary because I fear if she happens to escape and go outside, when I try calling her or approaching her, I don't want her to run away from me. I've done the whole name training, etc., and she knows her name...maybe she's just being a little weenie







?

What do you guys think?









~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is okay about coming. She used to be a lot better and I think that had to do with the puppy kindergarten class we used to be in but that ended the end of July. I found a new training school that has a bunch of different levels and types of classes. Canine Craze

We are starting a puppy gym class next week and I think it will do her a lot of good. After that class we might have to take off a couple of months off training due to work. But I want to do all 3 of the obdenience classes, maybe all of the trix class, and their new Rally-O class. What is cool is that it is less than a 5 minute drive from my apartment. They other training schools are on the other side of town and were like at least a 20 minute drive on a good day.

Sorry about the rambeling! My recommendation would be to take a training class. Or to try teaching the come command. In our class we did this using a 6 foot leash and were indoors to eliminate distractions. Tie the leash to a belt loop and run backwards a few steps saying "Chanel, come" in a highpitch/funny voice (basically make and idot out of yourself) to get the dog's attention. When the dog comes praise them and give them a treat.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki almost never comes when he is called, unless I have a treat or toy in my hand ^_^ 

I would love to fix this, but I am not sure how. I never call him for something negative, I always give him some type of rewared; a treat, love and kisses, pets but sometimes he just doesn't want to come.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

TikisMom reminded me of something else our trainer said. If you do need to call your dog for something they hate (like a bath). Call them, prais and give them some treats. Wait a few minutes before you do the thing they hate. This way they will not associate the bad thing with the coming when you call.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar does the exact same thing when he is outside. Maybe it is because he is more of an inside dog and so when hes out there hes gonna do what he wants to do?!? Anyway it worries me too because he doesn't listen when he is running outside and I don't want him to run in the street. Its like when he is lose out there, he will run 90 miles an hour and doesn't pay attention to anything else







. So needless to say, he doesn't get to run 'lose' out there anymore, we have a retractable lease that goes 16 feet that he can do whatever he wants to as far as 16 feet, but I don't trust him to run around because he doesn't listen....little booger :lol: . Funny thing is, he knows his name very well inside.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Aug 25 2004, 08:28 AM
> *Tiki almost never comes when he is called, unless I have a treat or toy in my hand ^_^
> 
> I would love to fix this, but I am not sure how.  I never call him for something negative, I always give him some type of rewared; a treat, love and kisses, pets but sometimes he just doesn't want to come.
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 25 2004, 08:34 AM
> *TikisMom reminded me of something else our trainer said. If you do need to call your dog for something they hate (like a bath).  Call them, prais and give them some treats.  Wait a few minutes before you do the thing they hate.  This way they will not associate the bad thing with the coming when you call.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7625*


[/QUOTE]

Same thing with us. Our puppy trainer told us the same thing about calling them for negative things. He said just go and pick him up. Hard to do when they are running 100 mph around the yard and heading for the street! :wacko: My first instinct when I catch him is to scold him...I guess if I catch him...that is OK...but if he comes to me, then I am not supposed to. SO hard to do! Anyway, he is not supposed to be out without a leash, but occasionally he darts out anyway. When he comes back in, he goes to the kitchen for a time out. He doesn't like that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi does the same thing sometimes. There are a lot of dogs in my aparment building and when they get together to play the leashes quickly become a tangled mess. Lexi usually will not run off if there are other dogs around. Because of that and that we are about 100 feet from the street I usually take her off her leash. There have been a couple of time that she gets it in her head to really big laps. When I call her back she decides to make a game of it (Keep Away From Mom







). That has only happened twice though. When I do catch her she looks at me like "What?"







. That is usually the end of playtime and we go inside and she gets a Timeout.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi knew his name from the get go it was incredible and when we are in the house he comes when i call him but if we were outside like last night right next to my building is a gated little lot with grass so i let him go in there for a bit so i dont have to hold the lease and he ran a bit and when i went to pick him up he ran around like a luny he does that sometimes so my fear is if he ever got loose that would be the end he would be gone maltese breed is veru smart so i think if they dont come its because they dont want too


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Aug 25 2004, 03:30 PM
> *if they dont come its because they dont want too
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7682*


[/QUOTE]

I would totally argree with you on that!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper used to do this but I worked on stay and come a lot with him. Now he runs away from other people, but not me so I guess I still have some work to do.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

Gigolo has a trainer and one of the things we are working on is "Come". According to the trainer, dogs, much like children (or husbands!) tune you out especially since there are rarely consequences to them not "coming" when called. What she does with Gigolo is the following..first he has a regular collar and a long lead (just for training, otherwise I only believe in a harness, so I protect that tiny neck!!). Either the trainer or I (whoever is in control of the lead) say "Gigolo, come" at the same time that you give the command you are giving the dog a firm tug towards you (therefore he has to walk in my direction). When he gets to you, you praise, "Good Gigolo, good come", (she reinforces this praise with a "clicker" and treats. It is especially effective if the dog is walking in the opposite direction than where I'm walking and I say "Gigolo, Come" and give pull the lead towards me, give him a "click", praise and treat all at the same time (takes a little dexterity because animals ability to correlate the act and the praise is 1.5 seconds!!). 

He loves his training sessions and needless to say, he does everything perfectly for the trainer. (Sort of the "mommy syndrome" of best behavior for company) She walks in and he goes through his entire repetoire for her "sit", "down", "circus dog" (the picture on the avatar). By the way, once they get the idea of whatever command you are giving, you no longer give them a treat, I still use the clicker and of course lots of praise!! When she leaves us (after at least an hour) , Gigolo is exhausted...but he loves his job. Now I'm teaching him to do "relax" (sort of lying on his side) and "place" which means to go to his bed!

Wasn't sure that he would be up for a training session on Sunday because he was neutered a few dasy prior to that but figured I would give it a try. He was right on....even let me walk away after giving the "sit" or "down" command without getting up before I gave him the "free" command (meaning he can do whatever he likes)

They all need lots of reinforcement and practice at whatever you are training them to do..which mostly requires patience and enthusiasm from us!!
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, Gigolo's Mom, how much does a trainer cost? Does the person come to your house?

~Elegant


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 20 2004, 11:25 PM
> *Wow, Gigolo's Mom, how much does a trainer cost?  Does the person come to your house?
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9623*


[/QUOTE]


Trainer comes to my home....it is expensive. It's $125 per lesson but $100 if you sign up for 5 lessons....everything is more $$$$ when you live in Manhattan, unfortunately!! I had originally investigated group lessons and actually audited one. However, there were 8 puppies in a 1 hr class (the class goes for 6 weeks) and costs $385. I found that the instructor had to pay more attention to some than others and decided when you weigh the pros and cons, it was worth it to have the trainer dedicated to just my dog. The first class she actually spent close to 2 hrs but only charged me for 1 hr. Each of the other 2 classes (he's had 3 so far) she stayed 1 hr +...Most important is that it's working but like I said the trainer lays the foundation and it's up to me to practice and reinforce, so that it becomes second nature for him!! He's still such a feisty baby that some days his concentration and interest is better than others.......the world has so many distractions, and isn't stealing one of Mommy's sandals, or ripping paper more interesting than sit and down!!??!!
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've investigated in-home training costs in our area and it seems to be between $75 to $85 per hour long session. Discounts are given if you buy more than 5 sessions. Having the trainer was part of the "deal" I made with my husband and children when I agreed to get a dog. I figured that the dog should be trained in our home, rather than in an unfamiliar place. 

When did you start training?


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 21 2004, 09:06 AM
> *I've investigated in-home training costs in our area and it seems to be between $75 to $85 per hour long session.  Discounts are given if you buy more than 5 sessions.  Having the trainer was part of the "deal" I made with my husband and children when I agreed to get a dog.  I figured that the dog should be trained in our home, rather than in an unfamiliar place.
> 
> When did you start training?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9636*


[/QUOTE]

Started with the trainer at the end of August /beginning of September..basically we have had one session a week. His 4th sesion will be this week. The first time taht we will be going outside. I'm happy tosay that he's really getting it. The trainer has asked me to make a list of the things I want him to do so that she is sure to cover them before his last session. She is also very available by phone. She loves what she does, is very enthusiastic and is fairly new to training yet has already developed a following
Gigolo's Mom


----------

